# 4Homes Superstore Bargains



## JJ1982 (18 Feb 2009)

4Homes superstores have massive reductions instore at  the moment. I left yesterday with a trolley full of 

6 chrome saucepan set           25eur
20 piece kitchen utensil set    16.48eur


i hadnt enough time to look for more but there were half price paints, 75% off light fixtures and 1/2 price George Foreman grills as well


----------



## thedaras (18 Feb 2009)

Can you tell us where they are?


----------



## JJ1982 (18 Feb 2009)

Oh I am sorry I presumed they were a nation wide store but i just looked  on website and thats not the case

http://www.4home.ie/storelocator.cfm

I got my stuff in Carrigaline, Cork


----------



## thedaras (18 Feb 2009)

JJ1982,thanks for that ,will have a look at website..


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Me too, hope there's one close by


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Feb 2009)

4Home are the rebranded Kerry Co-op stores of old, which explains why they're concentrated in the SW of the country. 

I find they frequently offer better value (on paints, DIY stuff etc.) than the rival chains like Homebase, Woodies, B&Q.

But you have to pretend to be from Kerry to get served.


----------



## sandrat (18 Feb 2009)

There is one in Portlaoise


----------



## Mel (18 Feb 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> 4Home are the rebranded Kerry Co-op stores of old, which explains why they're concentrated in the SW of the country.
> 
> I find they frequently offer better value (on paints, DIY stuff etc.) than the rival chains like Homebase, Woodies, B&Q.
> 
> But you have to pretend to be from Kerry to get served.


 
 Being a big culchie I still call it "the co-op"...

They have good reductions on lamps, vases, mirrors etc at the moment also, and new range of "€1" stuff. 

Map of shops here http://www.4home.ie/storelocator.cfm


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Portlaoise would be my nearest, a little far for a few bargains so thats gone out the window


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Feb 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> 4Home are the rebranded Kerry Co-op stores of old, which explains why they're concentrated in the SW of the country.
> 
> I find they frequently offer better value (on paints, DIY stuff etc.) than the rival chains like Homebase, Woodies, B&Q.
> 
> But you have to pretend to be from Kerry to get served.




Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dr.

4Homes are an off shoot of Dairygold, a Cork based company.

Rumour has it that Garveys have the franchise for 4Homes. That might explain the Kerry connection.


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Feb 2009)

I stand corrected.

I'm a Jackeen, so you Cork/Kerry lot all look the same to me...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Feb 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I'm a Jackeen, so you Cork/Kerry lot all look the same to me...



Double Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bubbly Scot (27 Feb 2009)

Just back from 4home where I picked up a carving knife priced at €5.99, seemed good value. Got to the check out and the girl said "that's ten cents!"  turns out there is an 80%  off sale in that department.

Now my maths ain't good but even I know that's not right. Anyway, we went back and grabbed a few more knives and some other stuff from the range. Everything came through at ten cents each so we got over €50 euro worth of stuff for €1.30. Admittedly we bought some extra kitchen knives to put away for the future.

The range was called "Go" and while the utensils aren't all the best quality the knives are a good weight. Few other bits there too like bottle openers, veg peelers and small chopping boards.

Himself laughed at me because I put the corn cob holders back as they didn't appear in the sale (they were just over €2)..but then I had to laugh at him when the girl asked for €1.30 and he handed over his laser card as I was picking some change out of my pocket


----------



## sandrat (4 Mar 2009)

75% OFF Selected Lighting
50% OFF ALL Office Furniture
50% OFF Selected Ceramic Pots
40% OFF ALL Dargan DIY Hand Tools
1/3rd OFF ALL Shower Doors & Bath Screens
1/3rd OFF ALL Basta Locks
25% OFF ALL Electric Blankets
25% OFF ALL Workwear Clothing
20% OFF ALL Conservatories
20% OFF ALL Indoor Furniture
20% OFF ALL Laminate Flooring
10% OFF ALL Indoor Paint

until march 8th


----------



## Chocks away (4 Mar 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I'm a Jackeen, so you Cork/Kerry lot all look the same to me...


I thought you were from Baker Street Dr, or am I confusing you with Professor Watson


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Mar 2009)

Maybe closer to 4Holmes? 

There's a long list of 4home.ie special offers here (pictures take a while to load....)


----------

